
Newsrooms must stand up to targeted campaigns of harassment - brian-armstrong
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/2/17644878/the-verge-new-york-times-sarah-jeong
======
wamsachel
Newsrooms must circle the wagons to protect one of their own, but when it
comes time to make a buck off of someone else's social media flubs...

